# Latest VW wire colors for Constant-power, Switched-power, Ground?



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Need to know this to install a Gentex auto-dim + Homelink mirror into a 2012 Beetle. "The Beetle" forum isn't very helpful.

This is what it was for Mk-V's, have things changed in the world of VW wiring?

red + blue stripe = switched +12V
brown + purple stripe = constant +12V
solid brown (no stripe) = ground


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Farnsworth said:


> Need to know this to install a Gentex auto-dim + Homelink mirror into a 2012 Beetle. "The Beetle" forum isn't very helpful.
> 
> This is what it was for Mk-V's, have things changed in the world of VW wiring?
> 
> ...


Well first and foremost it depends on where you are planning on grabbing these wires. 03+ MK4, MK5, and MK6 have the majority of switched sources controlled by CAN (radio, amps, etc.).

European cars use a solid brown wire as "earth" or ground. Been like that for a while.

Constant can be anything from red/white, to red/yellow, to red, to red/purple. It all depends on where you are looking.

Switched is the same, could be black, black/red, gray/blue, etc. 

There will be a constant power source behind the radio in the brand new beetle. VAG has started to have the cig lighter switched source (test) and there will also be a ground there as well (and behind the radio). There are also constant and accessory sources at the ignition (or VESCM). Issue is they are rather low current, so depending on how much power u need, the ignition sources may not be the best.

if you are tying into anything in the ignition harness or VESCM FUSE YOUR WIRE. I would advise fusing it anywhere u go for power, but the cig socket will at least be fused itself.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

This is actually for a Gentex mirror not a stereo. The included wiring is long enough to get down to the driver's footwell and the many thick bundles of wiring there. Gentex includes wire taps with built-in female terminals, and the wiring is terminated with matching male terminals. I just need to know the right power wires to tap - one switched, one constant.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Farnsworth said:


> This is actually for a Gentex mirror not a stereo. The included wiring is long enough to get down to the driver's footwell and the many thick bundles of wiring there. Gentex includes wire taps with built-in female terminals, and the wiring is terminated with matching male terminals. I just need to know the right power wires to tap - one switched, one constant.


I don't support, condone, nor encourage the use of t-taps. Sorry.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Why? I never ever had a problem with any I've ever used.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...etgMgB&usg=AFQjCNHbLe6ArqaVtU-rhmJMj35wdsi-Sg

http://tech.bareasschoppers.com/resources/the-problem-with-wire-tap-connectors/

The second link is actually very informative on the subject.

It is by no means a proper connection, especially when interfacing with data lines, ignition wires, etc.

You can be all means use them. Some people swear by them. The reason they do is because they are quick and easy but they either lack or ignore the electrical knowledge to know the negative effects that t-taps have.


----------

